# Where to put .nkm files in Kontakt ?



## bcarwell (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry for the dual post but I realized my prior post title was too obscure.

I have Kontakt 5 stand alone and full, and Factory Library installed per the default recommended folders with Cubase 8 and Win 8

I have been sent a few .nkm files for multis created from these Kontakt factory samples. But I don't know where to put them and if I need to add any paths in Cubase for them.

Could some kind soul tell this newbie exactly where to stick them (careful, be nice now...) and what to do to get them to load and play ?

Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2018)

If the multi is using the factory library, try creating a folder called "Multis" in the factory library folder, then place them there.


----------



## bcarwell (Nov 2, 2018)

MANY THANKS E.D. for responding ! Spot on and the Multis now work (sorta).

I load a Multi and get an error message "Replace Multi ? (pressing NO will merge in the new instruments)". I press either "No" or "Yes" and an error message appears "462 Files not found".

I select "Search File System" after selecting the "No" or "Yes" option, and Kontakt searches and the instruments for the Multi appear (Yay !!!) in the rack and work.

But when I invoke the Multi again I have to go through the same process above. 

How do I save the results so next time I invoke the Multi the instruments appear in the rack without having to search again ?

BTW,from a newb I REALLY appreciate your numerous appends and willingness to take the time and pity upon and help certifiable idiots like me. Truly a Wizard. Always extremely helpful and incredibly knowledgeable.l Thx again !

Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2018)

You should do a batch resave on the Multis folder.


----------



## bcarwell (Nov 2, 2018)

Every thing fixed now and working. Tnx to you I'm now a semi-newb...

All the best, Bob


----------

